# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cả nhà cho em hỏi cái...............

## nguyenvanhoang99

máy em nó bị thế này, e chưa gặp bao giờ nên cũng ko biết giải quyết thế nào. ai có kinh nghiệm chỉ gấp. chỗ em khoanh tròn ấy nhé

----------


## biankiem174

bồ dùng phần mềm diệt virus gì thế?

----------

